# pretty good morning with a mixed bag



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

16 big honks with 36 ducks- 4 pintails, 3 widgeon, 4 teal, 25 mallards


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lookin good! Looks like it is alittle warmer down there in your neck of the woods!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Looks good!


And all by jumpin.  Just kidding, looks like it was a great hunt. Congrats


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

WOW AWESOME PICS!!! GREAT HUNT!!!


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

were the birds just dumping right into the decoys? looks like it


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

no not to warm. about 40 maybe. 
haha no puddle jumpin. decoyin. they came in real nice. even the honks came into the mojos. that never happens!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice pics looks like alot of fun


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## coot_hunter89 (Aug 25, 2008)

nice hunt. nick are u suppose to be on nodak during school hours??


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

what do u mean school hours? 9:55 PM!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nice shootin.


----------



## coot_hunter89 (Aug 25, 2008)

ya detention duh... and i thought it said AM my bad


----------

